# Parent Troubles



## roughfishfever22 (Apr 30, 2008)

I have a question about what I should do with my parents working with my dog. I am stuck up in Fargo for college and work and I left my dog with my parents down on their farm. The dog is a 14 month lab that is/was very well trained until I had to move back up to Fargo. I had the dog trained to be steady and it would obey very well. The problem is that my parents wanted to work with the dog and I figured that extra retrieves couldn't hurt, but last time I went home the dog was worthless. It wouldn't obey and it took off before the bumper was even in the air.

So I put her back on the rope and after a little while she was obeying me again, but I wanted my parents to try and the dog knows that it can get away with doing whatever when she is working with them. Do you think that when they work with her to always just have them leave her on a long rope so if she pulls any stunts they can atleast make her obey or what is the best fix to this problem.

Thanks


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

While its not a ideal situation its the way it is, so get over it and don't worry about it.

My dogs routinely ignore my kids and wife , they jump right now when I give them a command. :sniper:

You will be able to do the same with a little work when shes back with you.

Finish college and don't worry about small stuff in life it will always work out.


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

I have to agree... it is what it is...

My advice would be that you have to accept the situation... I hate to say it but the same thing has happened to me when I was about 10 years younger. I got a lab pup from a good friends dad the year before I graduated. I worked with him a lot but... the next fall I had to head off to college and he had to stay with my parents. Needless to say he was a he*l of a good house dog... but I now realize something that at the time I did not. Training that dog was not my parents responsibility and he made a great companion for my parents as I was the youngest kid and the house was empty. Fully training a dog to hunt takes more effort than I realized at the time.

Just try and put that into perspective when you get upset about the situation. I focused on finishing school... got the piece of paper... worked with my dog as much as I could but realized that it was neither the dogs fault or my parents. After college when I got settled in and had the time and the resources to get a lab I put in the massive amount of effort and time it really takes to have a great dog. It may be tough, but learn from it.

Be patient... have realistic expectations... and take care of business (college, work, whatever).


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

If the dog hes trained is always made to obey HIM when hes around it will.

I used to train other peoples dogs and they would bring them back a month later and say they weren't obeying funny thing was when I gave them a command they complied, you just have to make them believe there are unpleasant consequences for defiance.

Same with kids by the way, if they truly believe they will catch hell you will rarely have to ever give them hell.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Train your parents on what to do.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

test


----------



## Lucky Lab (Apr 28, 2006)

Have you tried to find someone in the Fargo area that will trade labor for kenneling your pup. My son is a senior at S.D.S.U. and has keep his dog there in trade for doing chores or helping train. Check your local club. Good Luck


----------

